# Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht



## LYoxX (30. Dezember 2013)

*Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

Ich suche ein Monitor aber ich habe folgende Kriterien :
Ich will ein schnellen Monitor , da ich sehr viel CS:GO, CS:S, Gerne auch mal Battlefield Spiele
Er MUSS Full HD Haben
Lautsprecher ( Integriert währe cool kein Muss)
DVI Und HDMI Eingang Haben
Nicht mehr als 200€ Kosten

Mir sind folgende ins Blickfeld geworfen worden :
Asus VS248H
BenQ RL2455HM
BenQ GL2450HM
BenQ GL2450HT

Kommt mir aber bitte nicht IPS Panel die Langsam sind , ich werde den Monitor zu 90% Fürs Zocken benutzen natürlich weis ich das ich Für das Geld kein Mega 122 Hz Monitor bekomme aber ich will einfach für das Geld das beste.
Und wenn die Oben aufgezählten da und evtl auch da die ein oder andere schlechtere Farbe zeigt isses ja Inordnung , aber ich will mir deswegen kein IPS Panel kaufen wo evtl veraltet ist ( LG IPS235P-BN)

Würde mich auf eine antwort freuen

MFG


----------



## imischek (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

wenn du rein fps gaming willst warte lieber und hole dir nen 120/144hz monitor
habe mir grad erst den benq xl2420t geholt und endlich fühlen sich shooter wieder an wie an nem guten alten röhren monitor ohne gewölbtes bild oder 4zu3 gedöns
ja sie sind teuer aber ich bereue es noch keine sekunde 
gerne liest man einmal 120/144hz und man will nie wieder was anders 
damals dachte ich hmm ist sicher nice aber das halt marketing und übertriebene aussagen 
stimme dem jetz aber 100% zu
will nie wieder was anderes
sicher die teile haben nicht das beste bild was es zu kaufen gibt
ich für mein teil hatte aber noch nen asus mw221u mit 1680*1050 und im vergleich dazu sind es bereits welten ^^
mit dem alten hatte ich auch derbes tearing und jetz mit dem neuen selbst bei unter 144 fps oder gar unter 60 fps davon nix zu sehen/spüren
am ende es ist dein geld und du kannst dir kaufen was du willst
nen monitor kaufst dir ca alle 5 jahre    der eine früher der andere noch später  
von daher sollte man da so finde ich möglichst keine kompromisse eingehn

davon abgesehn kann ich dir in deiner angegebenen preisklasse leider nix empfehlen
aber hier werden sicher bald paar schlaue köpfe dir gute ratschläge geben können


----------



## lipt00n (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

oh prad.de, heiliges monitormekka... ,)

die tests da sind an umfang und aktualität idr nicht zu übertreffen.


----------



## LYoxX (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

Ich schätze ja das did 120/144 Hz Monitore Gut sind aber ich möchte mir halt nicht extra so ein Teueren Kaufen , und habe auch nicht wirklich das Geld Dazu , ich brauche ein Monitor jetzt da mein Alter Kaputt ist.


----------



## imischek (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

das natürlich nicht die beste ausgangsposition
kauf dir für 50+euro nen gebrauchten als übergangsmonitor
ja das willste jetz sicher auch nich lesen ^^
aber so würde ich es machen 
oder eventuell hat nen freund oder familie was über für den zaitraum
am ende auch wenns nervig ist biste so sicher am glücklichsten
und was hardware angeht sofern du nen ort dafür hast hebe alte hardware immer auf wenn sie noch geht und sich kaum zu geld machen lässt
ich bin auch net immer so flüssig und deswegen hebe ich alte sachen auf damit ich notfalls was habe für den übergang
so muss ich mir nicht notgedrungen irgend was husch husch kaufen


----------



## LYoxX (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

Sind diese Monitore nichts =

Asus VN247H 59,9 cm LED-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...=B0097I10K0&linkCode=as2&tag=httpwwwyo0ce6-21


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

Hey ist halt TN und bei 60Hz würd ich sowas net kaufen dann lieber nen IPS Panel.
Am beste natürlich nen 120hz Monitor dafür haste aber nen sehr schlechtes Bild.
Besser wär wenn de noch nen 50er mehr über hättest
Bei 200 fällt mir da nix brauchbares ein.
Ok vileicht ist der LG 24EA53VQ-P 60,5 cm LED-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör was einfach mal bei Prad schauen ob der was taugt.
Nagut obwohl das letzte Bild da bei Amazon schon nix gutes verspricht...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*



imischek schrieb:


> wenn du rein fps gaming willst warte lieber und hole dir nen 120/144hz monitor
> habe mir grad erst den benq xl2420t geholt und endlich fühlen sich shooter wieder an wie an nem guten alten röhren monitor ohne gewölbtes bild oder 4zu3 gedöns
> ja sie sind teuer aber ich bereue es noch keine sekunde
> gerne liest man einmal 120/144hz und man will nie wieder was anders
> ...


 
Da muss ich dir recht geben 120/144Hz sind zwar geil aber das Bild umso schlechter mein Asus 144Hz ging deshalb wieder zurück und ich werde erstma auf IPS bleiben bis mal gute 120Hz Monitore raus sind die auch vom Bild her überzeugen können.


----------



## LYoxX (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

ja aber ips sollen doch nicht fürs gamen sein oder nicht?
Warum redet ihr den TN Immer so schlecht ?


----------



## ich111 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

Weil TN die billigste und in fast allen Punkten die schlechteste Technologie ist


----------



## LYoxX (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

ja dann schlag du mir ein Monitor vor der Max 200 Kostet
Kein Schlieren Bringt
und gute anschluss möglichkeiten gibt


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*



LYoxX schrieb:


> ja dann schlag du mir ein Monitor vor der Max 200 Kostet
> Kein Schlieren Bringt
> und gute anschluss möglichkeiten gibt


 
Der Dell UltraSharp U2312HM soll wohl in der Preisklasse das beste sein.
Oder Dell UltraSharp U2311H.
Wie gesagt für 200Euro hat man net soviel möglichkeiten.


----------



## LYoxX (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

Spieletauglich?=


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

Vileicht mal Test bei Prad lesen?
Und dann entscheiden aber andere alles suchen lassen macht sich net gut.

"Auch Spieler mit gehobenen Ansprüchen an Farbdarstellung und Blickwinkel können mit diesem Gerät zufrieden gestellt werden. Die Reaktionszeiten sind für ein IPS-Panel gut und ein Inputlag konnte nicht ermittelt werden."
Kopiert von Prad.

Dell UltraSharp U2311H


----------



## hellm (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2312HM Teil 13
ich möchte meinen vorrednern zustimmen. In dieser Preisklasse das beste, spieletauglich auf jeden fall, wenn du kein problem mit 60hz hast sowieso. tn-panel sind einfach ********, ich schau grad in ein besseres, aber diese paneltechnik ist halt außer schnell wirklich nix. egal was für technik angewendet wird um blickwinkel, farben und kontrast zu verbessern. das kostet teilweise auch wieder latenzzeit, und heutzutage sind ips sowieso schon schnell genug, der neue eizo top-notch-gaming 120hz monitor verwendet sogar eine verbesserte va-panel-technik. tn-film ist nur billig zu produzieren und schnell, für 60hz sind ips panel aber schon schnell genug.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

Der Dell UltraSharp U2312HM soll noch etwas besser sein was Gaming betrifft


----------



## LYoxX (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

Bei dem Dell ist doch nur das Panel anders oder ?
Und was sind diese 8ms ist des ned viel?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

Hast du das gelesen bei Prad.
Und wann hören die Leute mal auf  die ms zu glauben die beim Monitor drann stehen?
Die 8ms sagen mal nix auch 2 oder 1ms die liegen meistenns viel höher da solltest dich net blenden lassen.


----------



## hellm (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*



			
				prad.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die für Gamer wichtige Signalverzögerung messen wir beim  U2312MH mit  äußerst kurzen 1,1 Millisekunden. Zuzüglich der halben  mittleren  Bildwechselzeit von 8,2 Millisekunden ergibt sich die  durchschnittliche  Gesamtlatenz zu 9,3 Millisekunden,..


bei 60Hz gibts alle 16,6ms ein neues bild. liegt also vollkommen im grünen bereich. das overdrive soll außerdem noch gut gelungen sein. besser wirds nicht für den preis, kaufen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

So seh ich das auch kaufen und fertig bei net gefallen kann man es ja immer noch zurück schicken.


----------



## lipt00n (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

ich brauch keinen neuen, aber der dell hat mich jetzt neugierig gemacht. ich wollte schon so lange ein IPS panel mit pivotfunktion..zu dem lächerlichen preis Oo


----------



## LYoxX (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

also was ist jetzt für euch der beste ?^^


----------



## Fatrandy82 (4. Januar 2014)

Bin gerade auf den Benq xl 2411t umgestiegen und hätte einen ordentlichen 24" abzugeben. Weiteres kannst du hier finden: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/24-samsung-p2450h-monitor-gaming-/169057176-225-2462

Bei Interesse melde dich einfach.


----------



## LYoxX (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Monitor fürs Gaming Gesucht*

Nunja gebraucht will ich eig nicht kaufen ^^


----------

